# 3DS xl reset



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm selling my 3DS xl and would like to reset to factory settings,how do i do this,also when i brought the console i got a free download of a Mario game if i do a reset will i lose this game,or is there a way to reset and keep the game i have told the buyer it has this game on it.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

It is in the setting somewhere


----------

